# Pigeon Transport trucks and trailors.



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Somewhere on pigeon talk, there was once a link offered to a pigeon trailor manufacturer. Our combine is trying to review options for a newer truck to transport our birds to races. I have seen and heard of trailors being used, but now I can't seem to find the company in the USA that can make such a thing. Everyone seems to own some sort of custom made box, which is attached to some sort of truck frame. We are looking at removing our custom made box, and placing it on another truck body. But, somewhere in the back of my mind, I remember seeing a trailor which could be pulled by a standard pick up truck. To complicate issues, we need to transport about 80 crates which can hold 25 YB's. 

We would also like to improve the aprox. 6 MPG that the current diesel truck gets. Our present set up is costing in some cases, $1000+ just for fuel alone, on some races. We also don't have an $80,000 budget.

Anyone have any links or suggestions ?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hey Warren,

As you know, I have spent many hours researching this very thing for our combine. I found two companies that make pigeon trailers. They both make all alluminum, light trailers. The first is Davis Welding. Their site is:

http://www.daviswelding.com/

The other is Diamond Deluxe. Their site is:

http://www.diamonddeluxe.com/contact_us.html

They both seem to have pretty good reputations and good products. Diamond Deluxe was more willing to work with us as far as crate size goes. Davis Welding had one size they would use and it would force us into buying all new crates as well.

Hope this helps in some way.

Dan


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Warren

The club I belong to in Albuquerque have modified a box trailer. They have put ventillation in the trailer. Also one member was a shop teacher and good with woodworking. He built large boxes to fit the trailer. I think the capacity of this trailer is about 600 birds. You can view the trailer at loslobosrpc.com. this may give you ideas if you have someone handy with tools. 

Randy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Somewhere on pigeon talk, there was once a link offered to a pigeon trailor manufacturer. Our combine is trying to review options for a newer truck to transport our birds to races. I have seen and heard of trailors being used, but now I can't seem to find the company in the USA that can make such a thing. Everyone seems to own some sort of custom made box, which is attached to some sort of truck frame. We are looking at removing our custom made box, and placing it on another truck body. But, somewhere in the back of my mind, I remember seeing a trailor which could be pulled by a standard pick up truck. To complicate issues, we need to transport about 80 crates which can hold 25 YB's.
> 
> We would also like to improve the aprox. 6 MPG that the current diesel truck gets. Our present set up is costing in some cases, $1000+ just for fuel alone, on some races. We also don't have an $80,000 budget.
> 
> Anyone have any links or suggestions ?


Why couldnt you get with a person who builds custom trailers. Then the person could get measurements of your exsisting box Build the needed trailer and attach it as a custom fit on the trailer. I would think you could get by cheaper that way on costs. Also might consider a regular trailer that meets the over all size need then modify it to place your custom box on either well or bolt it to the trailer. Yes 6 mile per gal makes for high race costs. Just a thought


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

re lee said:


> Why couldnt you get with a person who builds custom trailers. Then the person could get measurements of your exsisting box Build the needed trailer and attach it as a custom fit on the trailer. I would think you could get by cheaper that way on costs. Also might consider a regular trailer that meets the over all size need then modify it to place your custom box on either well or bolt it to the trailer. Yes 6 mile per gal makes for high race costs. Just a thought


Hello everyone, and thank you for the input.

Yes, we are also looking at removing our custom box, and having that placed onto a custom trailer, and a number of other options also. 

This is part of a much bigger discussion about the future of transportation services that our particular combine offers, and how such things might be paid for going forward. I suspect that in one shape or form, transportation costs are being looked at real closely around the country, and then how does one deal with it ? Simply jack up the dues $25 or $50 per year ? Eliminate a race here and there, double up races, or what ? 

As various fee increases are assessed, we lose some percentage of fliers who may be on a fixed income. Then this starts a nasty cycle of reduced revenues because of fewer fliers, and we are right back where we started.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Cost are going to get higher and higher As the gas goes up . To off set costs some. A club or federation can look at auction birds donated and sold say 4 bird youngbird kits, And these kits being sold earlyer in the year gives money in hand at race time Then also clubs to federations can host say 2 racing homer shows a year to off set costs. Put on a money race split 50/50 That members can dedicate x amount of birds at x cost And fly the race from there loft Like pooling the birds But Say Pay out is 500 dollars or larger Entry for set bird say is 50 dollars get 20 birds entered club gets 500 winner gets 500 Release the selected race birds say at the 300 mile race 30 minutes before the general release birds even 1 hour and Club to federation gets more money. This can be done in young bird and old bird races. And No perch fees for owners as they fly from there own loft. And can do as 1 loft races do have a back up bird or 2 set for the just in case the bird gets lost before the main race. Birds get picked say 30 days before race season. The club to federation has the time to caculate the extra race fees Even 60 days would work. Just a thought.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Hello everyone, and thank you for the input.
> 
> Yes, we are also looking at removing our custom box, and having that placed onto a custom trailer, and a number of other options also.
> 
> ...


Our combine is giving this a try this yb season. We'll still fly 8 races but do it in 4 weeks. Of course this eliminates the A and B race, which is fine by me, because one side of the trailer will be for one race and the other side will of course be for the second race. AND, since the combine is doing this, we don't start racing with the combine until Oct. 4th, as opposed to Sept, ??(whatever the date was).......so now, instead of throwing young birds into a huge long race with a whole bunch of birds, the clubs have time to get in a few races at just club level. Don't know how it's all gonna work........but we'll soon find out. Our club has actually scheduled 5 races before we start with the combine. 100, 100, 150, 100, 150.........and then the first combine race is 190 for our club............


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> *We would also like to improve the aprox. 6 MPG that the current diesel truck gets. Our present set up is costing in some cases, $1000+ just for fuel alone,* on some races. We also don't have an $80,000 budget.


Sadly, anything that runs on diesel fuel is going to cost an arm & a leg. 

I hope you're successful in finding something more fuel friendly. 

Cindy


----------

